

Bill Gates' First Flopped Demo Had Him Crying For His Mommy. Literally. - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-first-flopped-demo-had-him-crying-for-his-mommy-literally-2009-4

======
tjic
> Turns out Bill and childhood buddy Paul Allen had startup ideas well before
> Microsoft. The pair came up with something they called "Traf-O-Data."

I dislike the use of "turns out" here, as if new data is being revealed. I
read a biography of Gates back when I was in college (maybe around 1990), and
I know that Traf-O-Data was mentioned there.

------
tptacek
The bigger news to me in this story is that Bill Gates' nickname is "Trey".

~~~
philwelch
Bill Gates' full name is William Henry Gates III (which sounds old-money and
is). "Trey" is a common nickname for children who are III.

------
req2
I like how the related articles at the bottom all have pictures of Gateses
with hands flung up in the air. (Granted, there are only two distinct
pictures, but...)

------
hboon
I wish they stop showing that photo for articles/news about Bill Gates. It's
not very flattering :)

~~~
knightinblue
I think that's kinda the point. It's not supposed to be a flattering article
about Bill.

------
quoderat
He seemed to treat the DOJ the same way, except in that case, his mommy was
named "Ballmer."

People's personalities do change over the years more than science credits, I
think. I know mine certainly did.

------
padmanabhan01
Okay he cried. So what?

~~~
param
didn't even cry. RTFA, and you see its a useless exaggeration.

~~~
knightinblue
It should have said 'cried OUT' instead of cried.

